

Sage advice gone wrong - chegra84

Is there any current commonly circulated advice that you have tried and it was a total disaster and if so what would be your advice now?<p>I tried quitting my job and it was the worst 18mths in my life. My advice would be it's alright to take the conservative route such as school or job until your business starts to generate some sort of income. Furthermore, it might be better to do  b2b first then try b2c.
======
jacquesm
A B2C success is like winning the lottery. I've had some of that and it really
feels like that, even to this day I could have never dreamed of engineering
something like that. And with a success I mean a substantial income for a
decade or longer.

B2B is two orders of magnitude easier to turn in to a business, no luck
involved there, it's just really hard work and staying power.

There is lots of 'advice' floating around and plenty of it is given by people
that seem to ignore their own advice, and I think that's the biggest indicator
that you shouldn't be following it. Have a look at the people that are
building, slow but steady and that eat their own dogfood in terms of advice.

Not quitting your school or your job until you make enough money that you can
salt away half a year to a years expenses is good practice, and cutting down
on your expenses as much as you can is good practice too. It's usually easier
to save a buck than to make one.

Whatever comes out of that 18 month stint, you are a _much_ wiser person now,
so think of it as a school too, only a different kind.

best of luck!

------
morisy
I'm sorry to hear about that chegra84. Hope things are more on track now.

I don't know of pithy sayings, but something along the lines of "going through
the proper channels" is deeply ingrained in a lot of people. Following that
advice has meant I've passed up a lot of opportunities and allowed people to,
however well meaning, say no to things I otherwise could have done. I'm
somewhat of a believer in "It's better to ask forgiveness than permission,"
but like all advice, you really need to think through whether and how it
applies to your situation.

One other note: "It might be better to do b2b first then try b2c." I've almost
never seen people _advise_ businesses try to tackle B2C, and I think it's just
the allure of being a recognizable name that attracts people to that market.

~~~
chegra84
No worries everything is find now. Thx for the concern.

Now you mentioned it, I never heard anybody give b2c advice. Implicitly, I get
the sense they are saying b2c.

